# geomangear coupon code?



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi, does anyone have a geomangear.com coupon code they can offer me? I'm interested in the garmin 60 csx. There is a field on the website to enter one, but I came up empty on my internet search. Thanks in advance for your help.

rippling


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lol, this may not be the best place to ask...


----------



## XRAYO (Aug 8, 2005)

Oops, wrong thread... Sorry!

Is there a way to delete this?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

LOL, it's OK. We enjoy the mention.

Sorry, we don't have a coupon code for any Garmins at this time but I promise you we will do our best to astonish you with our service. 

The 60CSx is a GREAT handheld GPS - probably my overall favorite. You'll love it.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> LOL, it's OK. We enjoy the mention.
> 
> Sorry, we don't have a coupon code for any Garmins at this time but I promise you we will do our best to astonish you with our service.
> 
> The 60CSx is a GREAT handheld GPS - probably my overall favorite. You'll love it.


OK, no coupon code, but I purchased a 60csx from you anyway! I look forward to checking this thing out. Hopefully, the learning curve isn't too steep because I intend to use it track my rides on my annual Colorado/Idaho/Montana mountain bike trip!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thank you very much!

The 60CSx is a bit larger than the Vista HCx though their specifications are very similar. The size difference is partly due to the addition of extra menu navigation buttons on the face of the 60CSx. These buttons make using this particular unit especially easy and intuitive - among the easiest. 

The 60CSx is among the most popular GPS's of all. I don't think you'll have any problems at all. 

We appreciate your business very much.


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

Geoman,

Have you received the Edge 705 yet? Your website does not say for certain and I am looking for one. Specifically I am looking for the Edge w/HRM as I already have a spare GC10. Thanks

Sorry for hijacking your thread.

Jon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Jon,

This is one of those "touchy" topics since Garmin has obviously been playing favorites with the likes of REI (whom they gave an exclusive when the product was originally launched...) at the expense of their dealers and other retailers. Frustrating - but it is their product and they can distribute as they will. Ironically, those early sales worked out some of the "beta-style" bugs that were expected. I think all in all that by the time we're given access to the 605/705 product, the software/firmware bugs will have been fixed. That is a good thing in retrospect.

We buy from the largest Garmin warehouses scattered across the US. The optimistic view is that we will have them within two weeks. The pessimistic view is early to mid July. Either way, the wait is almost over and, YES, we will have exactly what you are looking for; 705 + HRM. We are exceedingly excited about this product and intend to market them aggressively.

That being said, we've seen no decline in sales of the Edge 305 in the face of the 605/705 release which is interesting.

Thanks for asking. We're more than happy to help you when you're ready.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Jon,
We expect to have our inventory by the end of this month. Glad we missed out on the "beta" versions, frankly!


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I currently use the Edge 305 on my bike, in addition to a Vista HCx and I would like to cut it down to one unit. Do you have any idea what kind of price you will have on the 705 w/HRM? Most places I have seen are asking right at $500.00; will you be able to offer a better price? I appreciate you getting back to me so quickly.

Jon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Jon,

I expect to be able to offer the Edge 705 HR for $499.99 plus shipping (or less. We're still waiting for our final cost). Hope that works for you.


----------

